# Ex Purse Seiner Masters



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

My company is looking for an ex Purse Seiner Master who might be interested in a consulting job on a project on start up, advisory, training etc. Anyone know of anyone? First stage in the project, so any help would be useful. Maybe you could contact me on [email protected]


----------

